# What did you do to your 5000, 100, 200 or V8 today ?



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Figured i'd try and get some life in this forum.... i know there are a bunch of us out there
So i'll back track to the day i picked up the car
Friday - Picked up my 86 5K CDQ
Saturday - Get car appraised for Minestry...Get on road with Temp permit ! Coolant return from turbo blows apart @ the frost plug on the way home !!! Repaired. Filled system . All good !
Sunday and Monday - Enjoy Cruising around town in my Car. Rear Brakes making alot of noise and not braking well... Need to replace
Today ( Tuesday ) - Put in Order for B&G Lowering Springs ! Replaced rear pads and rotors, wash car. Step on brakes... pedal hits floor.








Line to RR caliper is leaking now. Car is up in air awaiting new line and fittings tomorrow. 
All in all.... I love this thing !










_Modified by Ktownboostn at 7:37 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Got Brake line , Cutter , Bender and Flaring tools. Hoping this all goes smoothly tonight.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Fixed my Brake line.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Trying to Figure out Stumble now... May be ISV related as it take a while to switch back to Idle... or Boost leak ?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Check for vac/boost leaks also change the spark plugs NGK BP6ET


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Swapped in a New ISV. Fixed the Idle Hang up. 
I shouldn't have said stumble... it's more of a hesitation going into boost or while in boost
Edit: So i was going to pick up my girlfriend from work when it dawned on me.... I can rev it like crazy in neutral and no bogging... but as soon as there is a good amount of load being put on the engine it tends to bog or hesitate... I'm thinking the Cat is Plugged. 


_Modified by Ktownboostn at 3:55 PM 7-31-2009_


_Modified by Ktownboostn at 4:36 PM 7/31/2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Started smelling a gas leak a few days now.. could not find what it was.. until today I looked around again and found it.. its from the tank and leaking on the exhaust







Can you say stop driving the audi and get the gastank rebuilt?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Placed order for 2.0+bar chip and socket !!
Gutted Catalytic Converter.... still waiting to Road test to see if it is the cause of my hesitation.
Edit: Still is hesitating ... But not a total loss ! Back to drawing board
Removed A/C Compressor
Swiss Cheesed Air Box.



_Modified by Ktownboostn at 6:39 PM 8/2/2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Got a cut in the tire.. and losing air fast.. Hopefully I can fill it up and make it to work... and back








On the plus side replaced a broken exhaust hanger
And spent a bit of time trying to figure out why the horn is not working :S


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Swapped in a WUR this morning. Hoping maybe it was the cause of hesitation.... but sadly no. On the other hand... It did fix my cold start issue lol. 
Next Step... Spark Plugs


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

My Springs showed up a week early !!










_Modified by Ktownboostn at 10:17 AM 8/4/2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Got 2 flat tires in some puddle. I went to make the turn and in an puddle something cut my 2 tires side walls out :S So my audi got 2 new tires. And all 4 tires reblanced. Fixed the blue wire to the altenator. Also topped it up with oil to max line. (I think I did not have it up there after my oil change). Toke apart my center console cuz my freind made my asstray sink into the shifter area. Donno how but its possible if u got a 5000s. Oh and toke pics of my audi








Will this ever end? This is what happens when u have a car for like 4 or 5 years. Have it parked for most of it. And u get it from some one who had it parked for like 6 years or so.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Swapped in New Plugs. Still hesitates . Got some injector cleaner today and put it in. hopefully it helps
Also got my hands on a 10v NA head. gonna start tearing it down and pricing out parts.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Posted mine yesterday in hopes of I can sell it with out having to fix the gas tank







If I can't sell it. Than soon I will get the gas tank rebuilt and new cat on


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

.....$6 Bottle of Fuel System Cleaner fixed the hesitation... SWEEEEEET !!!!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Hmmm sweet, I didn't see this thread until you posted in the pics thread. 
Today I drove the audi to the gym and back...and on the way there AND on the way back, AND another time I took it in this empty lot with like foot deep really soft sand and had a blast using my quattro lol
car has big backfire sometimes while getting into boost. It needs more timing in the map. Tune to come soon.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Installed Momo Race WHeel and Hub toda that i had kicking around the ship. Drove it around with a big smile now that it has it's power back... just awaiting my chip.....


----------



## Articulation (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

My progress so far on my 100


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

WOAH. Very nice !!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

damn, thats gangster

Let see...today I drove it. No backfires. I thought I had one due to not enough timing in the map. Now I've been told that wont cause a backfire or pop. 
Going to add 3 more degrees of timing into the map tomorrow.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

What are you using for ECU ? Or you testing programs for chips ?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

using VEMS
I would love to be doing chips. I have access to everything, but I need a decoder I guess. 
**and stock dizzy's suck** otherwise I'd still be on stock ignition


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmm.... What all do you have access too ? My friend who installed my chips has been bugging me to find him Info on the chip .. he tells me he could write a program on it if he knew more about it. He is a programmer/engineer maybe we all can figure this out
Put in a New Fuel filter today... still hesitates but it is running alot better in general. 
I think my hesitation is a huge air leak... my idle likes to climb up randomly.. somtimes it hangs up ...and it only really happens in 3rd,4th and 5th... under load... i'm racking my braing trying to figure this out.. everything i have done so far has made improvements but still have the same initial problem... and it is almost identical symptom to the when i blew IC - Tbody hoses on my old 5000...


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

I have access to EVERYTHING other than whatever you use to decode the Motronic stuff. It would be great to be able to chip tune these cars easily. The only problem to overcome then is spark hop. The dizzy's we use on the 3b cars are such **** I wouldn't trust one over ~300whp. If there was a solution for that, the sky would be the limit for stock ECU tuning on these cars. That is absolutely the best way to go. 


_Modified by loxxrider at 6:56 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah i guess running Coil per plug won't work with the stock Triggering system... i plan on Running 034 EFI on my 5000 in the near future anyway. So i'll be ditching the Distributor for individual coils per plug
Also talked to Previous Owner ( My shop foreman who is the guy who owns the White 200 20v i posted in the Pic thread ) About the hesitation. As he knew it was going on prior to being sold and said he would help to figure it out. 
Now looking at Fuel Pump/Check Valve ( PLEASE BE THE CHECK VALVE !!! ) which could be causing my issue. Going to do fuel pressure and leak down tests tomorrow. Already ordered check valve. Gonna put a fair amount of gas in it tonight with more fuel system cleaner to see if it helps out.. find it happens a lot when the tank @ a 1/4 or less.. plus i pulled the After run injector cooling fan .. so bad check valve + Vapourized fuel in lines could be causing quantity or delivery issues . 

_Modified by Ktownboostn at 11:45 AM 8/10/2009_


_Modified by Ktownboostn at 11:46 AM 8/10/2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Replaced my cat.. and it fixed my idle.. But I still have a weird misfiring sometimes?!?!?!?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Stock trigger system is fine for triggering 5 coils on a standalone...not on stock ecu though of course.
I ordered some new tri-tip copper plugs today to see if that clears up my misfire/sloppy power. 
If that doesnt fix it, then it almost HAS to be something in the ecu (i doubt it). I have 5 brand new coils, 5 brand new plug wires, and thats all that there is to the ign system. 
The car currently has some random copper single electrode plugs (they are new tho)


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

worked on my firefire today.. was unsuccessful. And a few days ago I got my gas tank repaired








god that misfire is bugging me... any help guys? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4517609


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Put the tri electrode plugs in today and damn she rips!
Also fixed a minor boost leak.
Took some logs of my misfire issue, and then it went away strangely...still trying to figure out why Megatune hates my computer 








also took some pics from my cellphone...posted in the pic thread


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Took arrival of a 1987 AUdi 5000 NA five cylinder engine ( code : 1T ) ... purely for use of the cylinder head


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Replaced my rad... only with a used one.. but hey.. it does not leak







With some nice new coolant







And looked into my misfireing.. well it appears that its more likley that the injectors are acting up. So my first guess with misfiring might have been wrong.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Oh forgot to say last time I also changed my oil







I tryed to put the big vw diesel filter on for better protection. Becasue it same spindle and everything just a bit bigger filter. But since how the block is made, there is not enough clearence. 
Today... I tried to open one of my rear doors and my door handle broke







Oh well I have a ton. I just need to find it lol. When I'm back. 
Hopefully this will happen soon.. 
I looked into junk yards in hungary so I can find some e-code headlights from an audi 200








Also wanting to replace my OLD OLD OLD fuel filter.. Only god knows how old that is... I know its way older than 4 years old.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Still sorting out hesitation issue
BUT
My chip arrived today !!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

hey ktownboostn... can i get a chip for my car? I mean do they offer it for the audi 5000s quattro?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Its been a productive day for me.
Put all the stock ECU stuff back on. (I think the fact that I got everything right the first time [firing order on dizzy correct, crank trigger wires in right configuration, O2 swapped out, MAF plugged in, stock ecu hooked up, etc] means that I've done it one too many times.)
Got an alignment this morning (was like .65 degrees off on both fronts), and the car feels much better now, and I have peace of mind about my new tires not going bad early.
Also picked up some Royal Purple and a Mann filter along with a low side R12 to R134 a/c fitting.
I tried to fill with R134 to no avail. I had the low pressure switch jumped in order to have the comp spinning while trying to fill it, but it didn't seem like it was taking it. I think maybe the fitting I have didn't seat right or something. Darnnn
Oh well, A/C is a luxury.
At least the rest of the car is solid enough for me to feel comfortable driving it for 4 hours 2x this week.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Not sure if there is a chip for your car....
http://www.gtquattro.com is the site i got it from. might want to see if he offers one


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

try this 
http://www.gtquattro.com/GTQKITS.html


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep i have the GTQ 2.0+ bar chip. 
Installed New front and rear Door Panels, center armrest , Front seats and Rear Headrests. Nice Brown Interior now ratehr then the fading tan.
Anyone have a Brown Cloth Rear Bench seat in good shape ?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Drove my car like 700 miles this past week. Didn't miss a beat!
also have new info that will help me get the car up and running better on the VEMS


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Picked up a set of 16 x 6.5 ET33 Tiguan Steel wheels. Had some tires kicking around the ship. They look pretty cool. BUt will look alot nicer onces it's lowered.. and painted flat army green. Also found out why i had a bad clunking noise... rear diff mount was snapped !! SO welded it back up for now. ALso the rear strut had snapped at the base too.. so looks like i'll be buying new rear shocks while i do my springs.
Got a almost complete brown interior in mint shape !! Only thing missing is the back bench... i have the headrests though... figure that out. Got it for free from the PO. Have some issues to work out with the front seats but not a big deal.. have the original interor that worked perfect to play with. Digging the brown alot more then the faded tan. 
SO if anyone knows of or has a brown rear bench kicking around.... please msg me !!!!
Was checking around one day and saw that the ground from the front of the engine to the body was pretty brutal looking. so i sprayed it down with contact cleaner and cleaned it up.. can seemed to run alot better and not hesitate. So i will be replacing both engine grounds with 0 gauge wire....hoping maybe this helps
Had my coolant bottle spring a leak at work one day.... so got a new one of those too lol.
Still waiting for my friend to get back to install my chip...


_Modified by Ktownboostn at 9:50 AM 8/26/2009_


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

My friend Matt came back from Vacation today ! Stopped in and Picked up the ECU and Chip. SHould be up and running by tomorrow !
Going to re do the grounds in the mean time


----------



## Articulation (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

I got my 100 running the other day and today I finished up the last of putting the interior back together and mounted my LS2 coils to the fire wall. It's all set to get the exhaust done.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

The Re-welded diff bracket snapped again today... called up Shokan ( http://www.shokan.com ) waiting to hear back now...


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Yesterday I brought by 2 euroheadlights back..







need to clean them.. and find euro-reflectors or I need to modify the north american style ones to fit the euro ones.. cuz I was unable to find thoes in hungary. 
Hopefully will buy paint today







and start painting my car soon







fix all the minor blemishes up.
Oh and patched up my gas tank again yesterdat and should be fine now


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

so $245 later... i have a bracket on the way


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Got paint for my car this afternoon... And crashed my car 2 hours ago








...... At fault.. need I say more? Ktownboostn do u know where to get a passenger side rear door?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

ummm....I think i know of 1 or 2 5000's in my local junk yards.
I've heard of a place called Dominion Auto Wreckers....was told they have a mass amounts of 5000s
or try http://www.shokan.com..might be a bit pricey... and it's gotta be shipped.. but i bet they would have one.. and possibly even in your colour


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Got the LAST remaining Speedo Sender in all of NA yesterday from the dealer... part is obsoleted ... lol sorry guys


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i got a back brown bench, i have some v8 doors too but they are a bit differnt than the 5000's


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Sent you an IM !!!!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

made some interesting findings about my car last night that might lead to it running properly on the VEMS THIS WEEK for the first time in A YEAR. lol


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Backing out of my driveway this morning.... Blew the Clutch Slave Hose... but it was clamped together from the PO. 
And the rear diff bracket completely snapped ... no car untill part arrives


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Bought an 1985 audi 5000s turbo diesel to part. And replaced my turn signal today


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

You could build yourself a serious turbo engine with the....
- Diesel Turbo
- Diesel block
- NA Cylinder head

Some new pistons and maybe a cam .. 034 EFI and you have one hell of a Super torquey high HP engine


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ktownboostn* »_You could build yourself a serious turbo engine with the....
- Diesel Turbo
- Diesel block
- NA Cylinder head

Some new pistons and maybe a cam .. 034 EFI and you have one hell of a Super torquey high HP engine 

Well I want to make it a serious engine. Just need to see how much time I will have. But I can assure u. With time this will be a SERIOUS engine








And u can not use the NA head because the diesel heads don't have spark plugs but rather have glow plugs and the injectors are different. 
The engine was apparently rebuilt not so long ago and than it sat a long while. Honestly I don't believe it. I also bought the car with no keys. Only papers. So I will try to get it running tomorrow.

Oh I will also put a semi good door on my car cuz its still rapped from what happened a few nights ago.
To stay on topic I also replaced my power steering bottle cap cuz the gasket was damaged and was leaking.
PROJECT DIESEL QUATTRO


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm talking Gas engine though... not diesel.. i know a NA gas head won't work on a diesel.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ktownboostn* »_I'm talking Gas engine though... not diesel.. i know a NA gas head won't work on a diesel. 


Oh lol yes yes ur right than. And na. And diesel quattro sounds more fun







and also I will look into getting some big injectors and other stuff on my diesel to make it fast


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

lol ya a soot blowing quattro qould be sweet !! Look up Giles Performance in Markham. He rebuilds Diesel Pumps to perform almost 200% better then stock. 
My Friend put one on his 1.6TD jetta... it's insane how much of a difference a Super Performance pump makes


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Ordered a windshield today... not that i need one... BUT There is a liquidation going on with Audi/VW parts..... so if anyone local want one.. PM me ASAP... i'll let you know price


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

I got my diesel audi started for a little bit. But now the starter is acting up so I donno if I can start it again with out work.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Just curious...are you guys (tdot and ktown) on motorgeek?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not on MotorGeek
But i am on a wack load of other VW/Audi Forums


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

This is the only forums I'm on. Don't have time to also fallow forums on other sites lol. Why is there any good audi 5000 forms out there?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Ah ok, well just FYI MG is probably the best forum out there for oldskool audis. There isn't a question that can't be answered there. I'd suggest stopping by if you ever need an answer quickly.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.vwarmy.net
Small group of Hardcore Oldskool VW/Audi people in Southern Ontario


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday got my DS window regulator in... after waiting for a MONTH for the part to show up .
Also got my clutch slave hose in, just hand to bleed it
Gonna be tackling the rear diff bracket today.
Then just waiting for my ECU to come back from being chipped and i am back on the road !


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Stared on the bracket... going to need all new nuts and bolts and outer bushings..... so a few more days it is down....


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Drove an mk3 td to Ottawa and back.. almost 500 kms per way. And I noticed how much I like my audi! Now just need to make my audi diesel


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyone know ehere i might be able to find side bushings for the reardiff bracket ? or am i gonna have to customize some poly mounts ?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is the side of the bracket that snapped off.... and the sized sleeve attached to the bolt still








And i figured since it's down for a few days... might aswell tint the lights


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Still fighting with the bracket. one rotten but/bolt holding it on near the gas tank...


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Brought my audi diesel down from the farm... Or what they want to call it.. "storage". Brakes where seized to the max at the back, sunk into the ground. etc. It was hell.. It toke all day for it pretty much. The preparation, doing, calling a tow, freeing the rear brakes, etc. Than came the fun part. We got it running and I was SHOCKED. Cuz I kinda bought the car not hearing it running







and did a compression test and turned out pretty good. So I am happy with my find. I will now start doing maintenance to the engine. Such as oil change, timing belt, etc etc etc. Than start ripping it out and putting it in my quattro


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Got my Chipped ECU back today ! Put it in.. car started . Since it has no exhaust ... decided to let it rip a couple times...mmmmMmmMmMM.... sooo nice !
Also bolts came in for the bracket. Hoping to have it done by tomorrow


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Today.... Lots happened. On the diesel re cut the injectors after my compression test. Replaced the heat shields under them. Replaced all the glow plugs. Put it all together with anti seize and to proper torque specs. Replaced the oil. Found my oil leak. Oh and pulled the engine and tranny.... Also a forum is coming soon about my project audi


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ Man i have to see this when it is finished !!
Finally got the bracket off with the help of a friend who likes destroying things with precision . Couple little things to take care of then install the new bracket and i'm finally back on the road !!!


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Car is on the road !!! New Diff Bracket is in. Clutch is bled. 2.0+ bar ECU is in. Still hesitates










_Modified by Ktownboostn at 3:11 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Got it all together and running.. Yes Turbo diesel quattro 5000. Sweet. I love it. Still have a LIST of things needing to be done. But right now she runs and drives.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

One thing is for sure... I fixed my hesitation







with a diesel swap


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

man you should bring it down to the monday night VW/Audi meet in cambridge !


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

oh ya, pics and video of a pull down the road with a soot could would be cool


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

SO i was bored today and decided to do some testing.
So i ...check for voltage at the WUR with Key on... Nothing hmm ( on yeah the fuel pump has never run with key on btw ), Turns out the fuse was replaced with a push button . popped a fuse in and the fuel pump turns on now with key on and voltage at the WUR. Still hesitates...but now the check engine light is on ! So i'm getting somewhere now ! 
The PO had rigged up a push button to the cold start injector because it was having a starting issue.... so i am going to remove that as well .
Gonna try another WUR and see if that helps
Just trying to figure out why the fuel pump relay had a switch put in place


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Just about finished scraping the donor audi.
Yeah ktownboostn I might check that meet out in a few weeks... maybe like 2 weeks from now. How big is the get together. 
ktownboostn do u happen to know where I can find a 200 or 100 trunk.. I did not crash it this time







I just want the newer trunk, cuz I got the euro 200 tail lights 5 years now in my garage


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

My VEMS ECU is now in the hands of Marc Swanson...he is supposed to be testing it tonight so I can have it back by friday to go tune and dyno at the USP dyno day. 
We think it may be a grounding issue internal to the ECU...if so, all it will take is a ring terminal out to the chassis and we are good to go. I sure hope thats the end of my VEMS troubles lol...just waiting on a message from Marc soon.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Wooooohoooo
Marc tested the ECU and it performs flawlessly in distributor mode, so that means that the problem was in fact the IGBT coil drivers causing ground issues inside the ECU. Should have it by friday for tuining and dyno as long as the cost to ship is not retarded!
oh and I keep forgetting to ask...I guess this means I have to strap the intercooler for the kinds of boost the car is going to be seeing...I never really read up on how people strap them exactly.
I have plans to put some nice little ratchet straps on there to keep the end tanks on lol...better ideas?


_Modified by loxxrider at 12:47 AM 9-15-2009_


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Usually we get around... 30 - 40 cars on a good night. Great people. Let me know ahead of time before decide to go. 
Not to sure where to find a 200 trunk lid... but i'll ask my usual places... bust if you find a couple.. let me know ! lol


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

My damn Intercooler is Leaking ! Thats what my hesitation is !


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

My baby is back in business. She runs great on the newly fixed ECU...now I just have to determine if I have any boost leaks. It kinda seems like it does. If so. I better find a good way to fix it before we tune tomorrow.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Put a New/Used intercooler in. Still hesitating... i really hope my AFM/Dizzy isn't done in.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

What did I do.... Well over the last few days
I installed a relay for my glow plugs
I installed the "turbo" interior in my car minus dash
I put my nicer a6 4.2 L rims on.. But have issues again with one tire sitting lower and more outer than it should...... But since my passat rims where not as wide. I did not have an issue.
I changed my oil
I put my early early s4 steering wheel one (the ones with no airbags)
I know there is more but thats all what I can think off.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

megatune can suck my **&#*&@(*@(&
**edit** OK, its not so bad...but still having issues at this point sucks. At least my car rips ass right now when it runs










_Modified by loxxrider at 10:31 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Hate to say this.. but i sold my 5000.. to a friend of mine. BUT i am buying up a audi 4000 quattro with an MC swap done ... so it still has the heart of a 5000 lol


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ktownboostn* »_Hate to say this.. but i sold my 5000.. to a friend of mine. BUT i am buying up a audi 4000 quattro with an MC swap done ... so it still has the heart of a 5000 lol

SOFT lol 5000's where the ******* is at







well when u get u 4000 keep posting in this fourm never the less. After all 5000's and 4000's shared alot of things in common!


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

For sure man. Not much action over there anyway. But it's not gone just yet.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Replaced one of my rear shock and spring. To help my issue on one side sitting lower. Also noticed a bushing is shot on the lower control arm.
Also modded the pipe going to the gas tank so I can now fill my car up with diesel!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Really thinking its time to I should park my diesel 4 the winter. And thinking of working on it like mad.. But I am REALLY scared of calling my insurance company







Reason I spun out on the highway and totaled a car







about 1 month ago! So my insurance MIGHT start rapping me now instead of when I have to renew it in august.... Funny part was my car.. damaged rear door, fender pushed in ( hardly noticable) AUDI SAFETY!!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Yesterday posted an wanted ad on the local kijiji. Need an Audi v8 for scrap


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Replaced my rear muffler! No more loud broken one... more like a nice shinny stainless steel one with a dual tip







awesome muffler for free








Yesterday night nearly distoyed one tire on the highway.. When I had a few ppl in it. There are burned tire bits all over the molding, rear fender, etc. And the paint burned again







Oh well my lower control arm bushing is coming tomorrow








Also called how much would be an abs sensor to fix my abs







They said 300 and some odd dollars... aw NO... So the hunt is on for a used one!


_Modified by Tdotdub at 4:33 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Replaced my alternator belt yesterday.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Alternator got lose tonight cuz the belt started slipping in tonight's rain storm... And I know I made it tight enough the first time


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Tightened the alternator belt
Replaced the battery
Finally got my timing belts (front and back.... yes diesels had 2 timing belts







) and roller, still waiting on the water pump. And noticed that I need a diesel valve cover gasket.. So need to order that
And replaced my REALLY REALLY ghetto deck with a LESS ghetto deck lol.. 
Got an vw mk3 battery tray.. Hoping to weld it in soon under the hood... cuz the diesels had 2 batteries.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Today... 
Relocated my throttle cable!
Fixed my block heaters wires
Found a 6th glow plug. Also seen it was burned out. So I modified it to be able to run an vw mk4 tdi glow plug and wired it up.
Also started making things ready for an ether injection set up
And striped down my spare door, toke off all the bondo. And hopefully sand blasting it tomorrow!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Am I the only one that fixes my old audi?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

haha mine is in a constant state of being fixed.
AKA my ECUs have been to Hungary, Pennsylvania, New hampshire twice, and back to me in Florida many times over the past year. Basically my money is the one making repairs right now








When I'm having big issues like the ECU, I dont feel like fixing the little niggles until all is well again. 
On my short list to do is replace orafice tube and hope that fixes my AC. Also look at why my cruise control stopped working (probably vacuum leak). 
I'm getting a job next week so I can afford some coils in time for Fixxfest. Then I'm quitting haha. 
If anyone has some ground controls for sale let me know!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

^ haha ur ECU was in Hungary. Nice... Well that's where my EURO 200 headlights are from. Brought them back in the end of august








Didn't put them on yet cuz I want to replace my fender first repaint my hood and THAN I will put them on







But that will not happen till I paint my spare door... Cuz I hate driving around with a blue door when my car is sand/silver color... (damn accident







)


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

^ If my diesel engine that I just swaped into the car will give me troubles this winter. I'm just pulling the plates on this car! And putting it back in the spring... That should give me plenty of time to fix/mod alot of things! And i am pretty sure that will happen cuz I am hard starting already







The question is how much longer will my nerves be able to take...







"will it start this morning or not? Do I need to whip out the quick start? I am hoping, I can do a full engine rebuild and an gas tank rebuild in the next few months or so...
This is a random tech question. I know they had old audi quattro 6spd trans... What years/models had them. Also, would it bolt up to lets say and N/A CIS engine or a 5cyl turbo engine, or the diesel... They all bolt up exactly the same.. So if I can find a trans plus if it bolts to any one of those engines...I'm shoving it in my diesel 5K







mmmmm fuel economy on the highway at high speeds


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

<------ jealous of the euro lights
it sucks not being able to see at night


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

I forget what else they came in, but I know all S4's came with 01E's. Some 6 speed, some not. I know the B5 s4's are 6-speed. They are not cheap though. 
Can't help much more than that


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_<------ jealous of the euro lights
it sucks not being able to see at night









yup that was 50 percent of the reason why I crashed my car a month ago... 
Thanks for the tranny help!
Now time for a pic, of the euro headlights that soon will be on my car







I still need to order the reflectors but not in rush with that cuz there cheap lol








By any chance do u know how to clean off the marker of the headlights... Was unable to do it with windex. Did not want to try something too strong either.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

You could try some acetone or something. But make sure to rinse it off quickly after.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

yeah that's what I was thinking... BUT I got an email about a for sale v8... maybe its time to, make my audi have the v8 front and fender flairs







If its not what I need, or too much for parts. I'll remove the marker.. cuz I'm hoping my fenders, door, and hood get painted in 2 weeks.. And after paint. I want to put these on. Lets hope I will not mess them up this winter







I have a habit of testing cars to the limit in the winter. And some times... it doesn't work out nice


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Last winter I bent 8 rims, cut open 4 winter tires (i think but close), 3 the belts ripped in the tires, bent a rear beam, and bent the front suspension.
was with my beetle not with this audi.. I would go crazy if it was with my 5K


_Modified by Tdotdub at 9:39 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Today spent 2 hours or so sand blasting/sanding/putting filler on the spare door to make it look nice.. More work on it tomorrow hopefully.
Oh and was looking at winter tires!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Oh also fixed my horn







Broke it off roading 2.5 months ago ish


----------



## Damoik09 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I buff my lights.. sand off the nubby's even. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








so... what did i do today...fixed a massive boost leak, modded my alt. belt, cleaned the **** out of it, fixed/cleaned my isv, fixed three broken window lights,
slapped a boost gauge on there, played the game ever so cleverly, checked my brakes, more bla etc so on...





















nite nite


----------



## Damoik09 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: (Damoik09)*

btw, standard gearbox's are the only way.. auto's are for little girls who cant drive, grandmothers, disabled vets handicap etc. and winners like yourself!
These comments are out of pure need for euro lights myself.. and your hanus sig.. wuss







good score


----------



## Damoik09 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: (Damoik09)*

Ground tracing like a motha too.. jeezus im almost done with this thing.. some one with knowledge help me out... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4588082

please...


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Damoik09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Damoik09* »_btw, standard gearbox's are the only way.. auto's are for little girls who cant drive, grandmothers, disabled vets handicap etc. and winners like yourself!
These comments are out of pure need for euro lights myself.. and your hanus sig.. wuss







good score

lol thanks.... well the reason why I like automatic is because I am stuck in traffic a fair bit. And when that happens my back starts to KILL me from the clutch







So there is a reason why I say that







. But trust me I can drive 5 spd








Oh, and u guys may remember on me complaining on my diesel quattro starting hard. Well yesterday I thought it would be a smart idea to check it. I also noticed it was off. So we tried to set it how the book explains it. So 7 hours later of work, and trying every possible way. The car will now only start with quick start even when its warm. Oh and did I say the starter also died. So now back to the drawing board and figure out whats the problem. The sad thing is we can not even get it back to the first bad state... But the original bad state is way better than what it's at now! But we have noticed a few things that was throwing us off for along time. Like on the crack shaft the pulley is from a gazer (and I did not know). So, when we put it to TDC than we where actually 30 degrees off







Our guess now is something around the pump timing is probably from a 5 cyl eurovan diesel. Its similar but not 100 percent what is needed... OR to our luck the diesel pump died out that morning.. (not very likely at all). So yeah... not cool. 
But on the plus side. When I removed the valve cover I noticed there was zero sludge build up








Oh Damoik09 I will check ur fourm out soon.. BUT my head is sooo full this timing thing. Donno if I will be able to help because of it
How is ur car loxxrider?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

no updates on my car other than I sold my stock BBS wheels and that means I'm halfway to being dumped on coils. I also got a job purely for the reason of getting coils, so they are well on the way to being here in time for Fixxfest!
Not sure of the status on the ECU, Marc hasn't updated me yet.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

^ Thats great and sucks at the same time. 
As for my tank aka audi... We may have figured out how to figure this all out... even if its running a eurovan diesel pump







Lets see... time will tell.
But I still need a new/rebuilt starter since thats messed to the max !


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

BTW I think I can fit 12" wide wheels in the rear...

that or 10" wide with some serious offset for a ridiculous lip


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_BTW I think I can fit 12" wide wheels in the rear...

that or 10" wide with some serious offset for a ridiculous lip

damn u..lol I am having trouble with 8 inch wide... okay the reason is the bushing is shot and I got another one but did not have time to put it in.. so my chamber is off in the rear


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

after all my tests to why my car is not running.. figured out the pump died... spent all day looking for info!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

still parked..


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

new harness is finished, new coils are in, just waiting for another car to test my ecu on, then it gets shipped back to me next week hopefully.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

HOLY... GOT MY CAR RUNNING... BY ITS SELF








did alot to it.
-noticed all my glow plugs burned, soooo bad there was a pieces missing from all of them (due to me starting it with quick start, brake cleaner, or WD-40)
-did a compression test again.. And turned out better than with the old old oil when I got the engine with.
-Re did the timing
-Need to find where my diesel is sucking air in the lines, and draining it all back in the tank (biggest issue)
-Oh I also need to get my starter rebuilt. Its very bad! (still working but you can tell not for long!)
Now I still think I should drive a winter beater.. And overhaul mine this winter!
But even if I don't... Got lots of things in my mind that WILL be done!
And also now I can start working on my door again!
Over all real happy


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

I had the air in lines problem when i turbo'd my diesel golf. Turned out i needed a turbo filter filter ( which i can assume you have ) . There is also a chance that the backfeeding air is pressurizing the tank not allowing fuel to be moved ( seen this on a diesel swapped vw cabby )
Are you running a transfer pump , check valve in the system anywhere ?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

ef ground control. 
I'm going completely custom on my coils. Its going to cost like 1/2 the price too.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Okay... So have not been here for a while. But that does not mean I stopped working on my quattro!
In the mean time I did...
-Found out the pump was gone 4 sure. So found a recent-ish re-built one.
-Replaced 5 glow plugs (burnt them out, probably when I used brake cleaner to start the car)
-Re did my timing to how it should be done
-Replaced 2 coolant hoses
-3 rubber diesel hoses
-Worked on making my modded gas cable better
-Worked on making it even better, cuz it turned out worse








-Replaced one rear bushing and no more tire rubbing








-Installed a proper glow plug relay + wiring
-Washed, detailed and waxed the car
-Also reinstalled my front license plate.. Remove it cuz it was loose
What I will do soon...
-5 injectors
-more bushings
-combination switch
-And hope to finally paint that damn door (the spare one)
Here r 2 pics.. 
One is from when I was bored one night and thought it would be smart to take it offroading








And the other is those damaged glow plugs.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I forgot to say I also replaced the grommet for the blow-by on the valve cover
Today I put in 4 used injectors. Now its not missing







Never the less, still want to replace the last injector.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Put in an order with Eibach to make me some 6" 2.5" ID 450 and 550 k springs.








just sorting out shocks and coilover parts now.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

will probbly order new bosch injectors next week.. and might try to get a new bosch starter... also want to order a new bosch battery.. just need to wait so I can get my hands on some funds..


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Hmmm what did I do with my 200 today?
well I worked at my new job to get money to put towards suspension components.
Then after work I drove the poo out of the car. It just got "cold" here in FL, and the car is on crappy distributor mode instead of coils, so it runs like poo (not enough dwell and cant turn it up for fear of spark hop) unless its cold out. Then the dwell is fine. 
So I got to feel some nice power for the first time in months and then decided to warm up the brakes and see how they'd perform with some high speed stops


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Well today... I put new brakes on the rear.. Since my slider sezied and burned the whole thing down








Also replaced a tire.
Fixxed 2 nails (in my tires).
Rotated and Balanced my tires.
Now I am debating how much more money should I throw into this car... Yes I drive alot.. But on the other hand... I put alot of money into it...


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Sold one my my ECUs, getting paid for some stuff, and ready to order bilstein sports for the car (springs already ordered). Then its just coilover parts, and they are pretty cheap. 
Also bought and put in some green gold from the BMW dealer (Pentosin CHF 7.1). My steering pump is a little happier now lol


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Bought a 1993 VW golf TD for 150 dollars... today.. So my car is being parked for the winter.. And I can work on it.. And dump more money into the audi. When summer will come around this 5k will be real nice








My golf should be on the road, around wensday


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

finally have every last detail of the suspension ironed out.
Put a little stock up for sale which should sell by the end of the day...then I'm ordering!!!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

ordered bilstein sports for the coilover setup tonight...also later today I plan on ordering the rest of the DIY coilover parts from A1 racing


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I lost 7 V belts in the last 3 days. 2 of them today. Needless to say, I've been spending a bit of time underneath the 200.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kenny_blankenship)*

finally have almost everything ordered for the coilovers...now just need rings for the sleeves to sit on in the front.


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i adjusted rear camber, made some progress on the stereo, change passenger front signal bulb, fixed an exhaust leak @ header to CAT connection. cleaned out the kids garbage. removed the e-brake handle because the cable keeper let the cable go and would rub on the driveshaft.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*


















that is all


----------



## gitthatcrew (May 24, 2007)

purchased it


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (gitthatcrew)*

Was trying to fix my cold starting yesterday again... The more I work on it.. The more I think its injectors.. Hopefully will get those soon


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Oh.... 1.5 months later.... My water pump did not come yet..... Come on German post lol.... Oh well know its coming cuz a wholesaler (for vw and audi) ordered it for me from Germany


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

mmmmmmm


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

made these on the mill yesterday








and after today you should see some nice slammed pictures of my beast


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Peeling away from more and more clear off the hood... cuz its very cheap clear on the hood and is way eaiser to peel.. than sand.. hoping to have the hood and fenders painted in the next 2 months







yeah i am taking everything slow cuz i got an mk3 td beater


----------



## gitthatcrew (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Found out I had a slashed tire leaving work last night stupid punk kids


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

tonight, on my 93 v8q, i switched in a front corner light and got the other corner light working again by turning the bulb a bit.


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (gitthatcrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Rivers* »_tonight, on my 93 v8q, i switched in a front corner light and got the other corner light working again by turning the bulb a bit. 

Give the V8 the James Bond 7 series BMW treatment and electrify the secrity system. 10,000 volts should do?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (oldsklaudidub)*

J rivers.. u parting the 5000 that is a v8 wanna be?


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i will sell the wannabe, what are you after?


----------



## fastg60 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

i thought about how much i miss mine, want to drive it, and need to fix the power steering leak.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (fastg60)*

Trying to make some more room for suspension travel


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*v8 exhaust*

Today i worked on my 93 v8. I have an extra exhaust system from my parts car that i cut and welded up. i removed both oem mufflers and installed one dual in/dual out cherrybomb Elite muffler. i have it fitted and mounted. I need to seal up the connections better once i get new clamps and install some chrome tips. it hangs a bit lower so i may cut and reweld it in at a different angle to get it to tuck up another 1 1/2" or so. My car sounds kinda like a V8 race car. i wonder if it would give it a power increase? it seems to run good but i only took it for a quick boot down the road. i couldn't stop grinning and stomping my foot in "sport" mode.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: v8 exhaust (J-Rivers)*

take a vid!
I want a V8 soon


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: v8 exhaust (loxxrider)*

lol, i got a vid, it doesn't sound too cool on my laptop but my stereo made it sound a little better. it sounds better in person, i swear.








http://www.youtube.com/user/DR...ZG4K0


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: v8 exhaust (J-Rivers)*

Haha sweet man, sounds good! It sounds more mustangy than I would expect (on the laptop at least). Now you just need one of you rippin' it down the street or doing some awd flat spins


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: v8 exhaust (loxxrider)*

my wife hates it and wouldn't do a drive by for me to hear it







sometime i just don't get women. but yeah from what i hear in the car it is pretty loud, has a drone in a less that ideal rpm. total disrupter of the peace. i am glad i kept my stock setup, i can swap it back if i get sick of it and feel like driving a quiet car, for now i am going to have some fun with it.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: v8 exhaust (J-Rivers)*

Good stuff. Kinda like when I run open downpipe on my car. Its just a v-band clamp away!


----------



## Audictd (Oct 7, 2007)

When I did the exhaust on my V8 I had a drone as well. I heeded the advice of the local muffler guru and had a low angle crossover put in where the midship muffler was and viola.....no more drone, sounds better I think and the idle smoothed out a bit.


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

very interesting, i have swapped back in the stock exhaust for now until i can figure a way to get rid of the drone. i am thinking that the first muffler works as a resinator and with it removed i am getting the drone. i will look into a cross pipe, i am thinking that they will cancel eachother and that is how it works to get rid of the drone. good idea.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

Got a set of diesel injectors for mine







...... New Bosch







So we can take one thing off my LONG list... ahahaha Oh well summer is far.. So not like I will be driving it till than


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

but winter is the best time for driving the audi!







do you have a diesel audi? what model would that be?
Yesterday i washed my 5000s and cleaned out all my belongings. wiped it one last time with armorall and vaccumed up my dirt. i will miss the 5000 but i think i found a good young driver for it. i can't let it go just yet but hopefully by this weekend i can sell him my car. still finalizing some of the details.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

^ Well mine is an 1987 Audi 5000S quattro and this summer after I spun out on the highway I smashed one of the rear doors to beyond recognition.. So long story short.. I ended up buying an 1985 Audi 5000 S Turbo Diesel







So out came the engine.. Said good bye to that 2wd auto.. pulled the engine from mine.. and put it in







They never came with, diesel and quattro.. and the gear ratio is just like my 94 diesel jetta







and this engine in europe came till the 89(the one I put in).. than they switched to tdi (5cyl).. And this 5cyl diesel only came in north america for 1.5 years (1984.5-1985).. Because before 84 it was a different body and the engines was a bit different








cool eh? 
And if there is grammar mistakes.. sorry.. I have a massive headache from my cold lol


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Oh and those 1985 diesel audi's always came turbo charged (lol its not that fast still).. but always came with the "S" interior.. that interior was only for the none turbo engines... wired... But I put the turbo seats in mine, and door panels. hehe...


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

hoooly, lol, that is alot of info. sound like a one of a kind. i like that. i have been waiting for some snow to drive the quattro in again but we keep getting missed here in dunnville. looks like tonight we may begetting a dusting or a little more, we will see in the morning.


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

my 93 v8 had some curb damage on the front bumper/ skirt area so i removed it. the 6 13mm where on pretty good so that took alot of time. i previously removed the 90 v8 bumper on my 5000, prepped and painted it with some rattle can paint i got from my paint guy. color match is very good. now i have a front bumper without crub damage. not much change in looks for all the work but it is done and makes the car that much better shape. i was looking for a different climate control display from a 93 and was suggested to replace the bulbs, i did and now it lights up. some digits don't light up but at least it is backlit at night. got the bulbs out of the speed cluster from the 90 v8. change the driver door switch too at some point this past few days. i love fixing my car with stuff i find in the basement from the parts car. ;0 yeah!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

I know I asked you many times.. but you never got back to me.. does your parts car have a rear sunshade? Some v8's had them.. and I would love to mod that into my 5000


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

yes, well i put it into the 5000. so the 5000 has the rear sunshade. but i didn't swap the rear post that have the latch to hang the shade into. I am selling the 5000 with the sunshade rear deck. so i guess after this week i won't have one.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

damn... Okay thats cool man


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

tdotdub, i have the sunshade if your interested.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

You have a sunshade and the stuff needed to install it so I can make it work in my car? How much you want for it?


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

actually it just went on sale. is 20 dollars a good price?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

Give me your number man... My email is [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

905 701 4306 home, 905 961 8797 cell, i will take the parts out friday night/saturday. any other odds and ends? i have v8 tails for your trunk if you are still running the black one around the plate. call me when your ready to pick them up because i don't do shipping either.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

Did my timing belt, wp, idler, cam and crank seals, new hardened steel crank cog, accessory belts, coolant flush, and new set of cams on mine last weekend. 
Just changed the oil yesterday. 
Now trying to get the tune straightened out with the new cams. 
Next up is getting the big ass intercooler together and the Holset on the car!


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

pulled the motor out of the 5000.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

Well bought a few parts today.. actually bought it from J-Rivers
Got a 
-Audi v8 trunk
-rear v8 sunshade
-a used cd deck
-a right rear 5000 door
Short list of parts needed for the summer
-a diesel 5000 starter
-rims
-paint
-abs sensor
-powder coat alot of parts in the engine bay


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

ordered 4 hargetts
http://www.hargettprecision.com/product_info.php?cPath=50_55&products_id=135


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i switched my fuel regulator tonight. no difference in the slight surging. maybe fuel pump is starting to go?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

Today I put a battery in mine.. Started it up off pure vegi oil.. Shocked it started with 100 percent vegi on a winter day.. and was also shocked how it even started with the out of tune injectors... So yeah was really happy.. And in a few weeks it should be parking inside and engine work will start on it


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Does any one know where to get roof racks for these cars.. I want to get them for my car in the next little bit.. any ideas? Thanks
Oh yesterday and today I was making a list of parts to buy.. and to do list.. So I get everything done for the summer







The list is not short so I better get on it... I think she should roll in the shop in 2 weeks


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

What did I do today to my 5K... Well nothing except looked at the hood and was thinking to my self how badly I need to paint it.. BUT on a plus side... My stickers I ordered came in the mail


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I have a yakima one. I can tell you the towers, bars, etc. that you need. 
I found mine on craigslist though


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Loxxrider... I have a question where did you get your big shocker sticker that you put on your rear bumper.. Wanna do the same.. But can't find a sticker that size...


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I got it from a forum member for doing a lot of pshop work...so I dont know. I'll keep an eye out for one though. I'm sure I can find one.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Please, that would be nice


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

6" one...
http://jdmstyledecals.com/prod...id/61


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

I ordered this one.. Also claiming to be a 6 inch one.. 
http://shinzostore.com/index.p...id=40
And when I got it.. It is actually only 3 and 3/4 by 4 and a half inches... not 6 x 6 like it was promised







What size is yours?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

damn, thats lame. 
I have no idea how big mine is, but I'd say its at least 6" for sure. 
You can get one custom cut. Its not that expensive.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Thanks for the info/help ^
Today I posted a WTB ad for an oil pan I want for mine.. And also looked for rims.. and gave up for today after 2 hours of looking







I'm pretty picky at what I want on my audi for the summer..


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Imed J-Rivers regarding a part he may still have..


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

Old man rivers has scrapped the 5000 two weeks ago,







sorry. the tank was patched and holding but for how long? i got the v8 tank if it is the same let me know and i can see about getting it pulled.


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i installed a infinity basslink sub. 200w rms, nothing major but it makes my system sound much better. got it for 100 bucks too.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

^ puck.. Thanks anyways man... I guess mine is getting rebuilt....
Yeah my tank is patched.. So I used seam sealer to patch it.. But want to get it done... I put like 15,000 kms on it, in this shape.. And just don't want to drive it more like this lol


_Modified by Tdotdub at 8:54 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i sealed mine with some fuel tank repair kit from crappy tire or homehardware. it held up good, took me two trys to stop the leak. is a v8 tank the same?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

I'll look into it.. 
Posted a list of WTB stuff here










_Modified by Tdotdub at 3:48 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Got an Bosch re-manufactured starter for my diesel 5000


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i sold some rims and tires off the 90 v8q yesterday. also possibly the a head off the 3.6, vlave cover, and wheels from the 5000s. i then took the banshee for a rip down the frozen river and ran out of gas 45min from home. who does that? duh.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

^ did u actually driver her on the river? too cool!


----------



## D.E (Sep 21, 2007)

Brought it home, looked at it, put the battery charger on it.







Tomorrow, we'll see if it starts.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (D.E)*

Dropped my diesel pump off for a rebuild today








Also ordered another sticker for it

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And looked into a few gauges I will be getting.. And ordering that soon.
All too happy that my project car is finally getting up to speed


_Modified by Tdotdub at 3:05 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## Articulation (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I replaced my cam seal today, took it for a test drive oil was still leaking from behind the cam sprocket. I pulled it off again and found oil leaking from between the head and the 1st cam bearing race. I sealed that up and all is good now. Next is getting my tach to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Messing with misfire problems. Right now its either plugs or its VR sensor. I'm banking on plugs because the 20vt's are really particular about the plugs you put in them. I'm trying some BKR7E's out right now







...not really expecting much. Supposedly they love the F5DPOR plugs by Bosch :/ $17 a piece most places. 
If these plugs dont improve it, I'll throw some more dwell time at it and if that doesnt help then I'll have to bite the bullet and get the damn Bosch POS's. 
I also installed new rear brake pads today


----------



## derkapitan (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

Last weekend took delivery of a non runner 86 5K turbo 2wd(parting out). Cleaned three wheel boxes worth of junk out of it. Hopefully sell my Quantum this weekend so I can buy a 5KTQ in Madtown next weekend!
Interested in where to get suspension?
Can't wait to start wrenchin' on these! Even if it is what I do all day


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (derkapitan)*

Suspension = custom. Shox.com has bilsteins that will fit. I have a thread with a DIY on how to do coilovers. PM me if you want info.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (loxxrider)*

^ can I have the link.. I will consider that as an option


----------



## Rodtheviking (May 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

Fixed another oil leak(dist seal) found another.. 
Put on the summer wheels, new fog lamps and trying to figure out why the rear defrost doesn't work.
Posted a pic in lets see' em.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rodtheviking)*

What I did on my diesel lately...
Painted the top half of my audi v8 trunk (from j-rivers)
Painted my RR door (also bought from j-rivers







)
Got audi 200 intercoolers with a few random piping








Was peeling away on my clear coat... Damn hood (hopefully painting that in the next few weeks)
Cleaned an metal oil cap that I also got this week. Now I need to polish it.
Picked up this other part.. that I need to polish.
Oh and toke a look at this other audi.. And tempted on buying it.. Donno why but I want it








And still need to do alot of things for this summer. But she will be in pretty damn good shape in a months time


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

nice moves t-dot, you will have to post up some pics of the audi once your done. i ordered some stuff so i can mount my wheels. hopefully over the next few weeks i can turn my car into summer mode.


----------



## GDJ (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

Bought one








1991 200qt 20v


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Rivers* »_nice moves t-dot, you will have to post up some pics of the audi once your done. i ordered some stuff so i can mount my wheels. hopefully over the next few weeks i can turn my car into summer mode.

Oh I will soon.. Just need to do a few things..
In the last few days.. 
I threw my trunk on with the euro 200 tail lights.. and the door...
Now having power lock issues
Also got my deck from vw today








Looking for an trunk lock for an audi 100/200/v8 from the years 88-90.. Does any one have one?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Tdot you should bring the 5k down to the Cambridge meet when you got it all togeather. Wouldn't mind checking it out ! Now that the weatehr is nicer i'm usually there


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ktownboostn* »_Tdot you should bring the 5k down to the Cambridge meet when you got it all togeather. Wouldn't mind checking it out ! Now that the weatehr is nicer i'm usually there

I know.. I know.. I'll bring it down in a month.. Just still needs alot of work done to it and sooo little time I got. So in the mean time I just show up in the beater... I drive the teal 93 vw golf diesel..


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

ohhh lol i saw your car there then.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

Yeah doesn't look bad for a beater..


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

_Modified by J-Rivers at 6:55 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

I spring cleaned my car today



_Modified by J-Rivers at 5:00 AM 4-11-2010_


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i reworked my exhaust, version 3.0 sounds good, not as loud as version 2.0 or with the horrible drone. more v8 sounding than 1.0 so i think i will keep it this way for a while.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

Sorry J-rivers.. I could not make it out there! I had a crazy busy weekend.. and week so far :S


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

I remoed the fuel pump the dash and the steering wheel from the parts car. I realize that i need an Impact drill or someone to take off the whomplete front suspension... oh well. I need to get the parts off so i can drop the shell on the ground and take the rest of the stuff and either sell it or plop it onto my Audi.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (kuma85)*

disassembled the cams today to try and line them up better. I guess they were fine before :/ My problem persists.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

i took a baseball bat to the windshield of the Parts audi 200... Dont ask.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (kuma85)*

Awesome one less windshield to pick from for t44 guys


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Rivers* »_
_Modified by J-Rivers at 6:55 PM 4-9-2010_

Sweet pic man !!! 
T-dot i saw your car at the meet again on Monday.. i just never know who you are lol. I was driving my new car.. the Pearl White Audi 90.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_Awesome one less windshield to pick from for t44 guys 
 ill send you a pic.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

J-Rivers.. Can you please give me your number again


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

okay, 905 961 8797 cell. i am out of town mon-fri. working in the GTA for the next few months but this weekend is the Dirty River Ride!!!!woot woot! party at Rivers place, hahaha. if your in the area during the week, and i am not around, well you know where the parts car is......and if your coming down this weekend bring a tent. lol, i will be busy jetsking but shouldn't be too far from home.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i purchased my 91 v8 5 speed with a 93 4.2 last night!


----------



## Rodtheviking (May 29, 2009)

Did the rear rusty azz brakes today, hope my new parts show up soon the dust shield is about to fall off.


----------



## Rodtheviking (May 29, 2009)

replaced the rear brakes.. again.
New cats and got all the welds fixed on the exhaust
Passed emissions YAY

now to pull and re-do the damn headliner that completely fell the other day


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

replace slave cylinder 
and the line going into it

the retard who owned the car before me stripped the line going into it when replacing the cylinder and both needed to be changed


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry J-rivers so being soo lazy on getting my ass down there  But on plus note I saved ur number in my phone  So it should happen soonish, if u still have the parts. How is the audi doing?

As for mine.. On the weekend I was driving when the road changed from gravel to pavement... But to my luck... I hit the pothole right there, at 50 or 60.. So I bent 3 rims bad. 2 didn't hold air and distroyed 2 tires, and found out later broke the front struts.. 

So... was 500 kms from home, on Saturday I called all over looking for an replacement a6 rim. And the only rim I found was at an local dealership an used one. So I bought the rim from there an got an new tire installed at Canadian tire. The guy there didn't believe me when I said my car is an AWD, so he literally stopped talking to me and fast walked to the car to prove me wrong. Only 300 dollars later I was on the road :banghead: I felt rapped but I needed to drive so i payed the price... Yes no local classifieds had any (or didn't get back to me), and called around 40 places!!!

Replaced my rims since than  Put in some s4 struts and feel the difference  And put some almost new tires on  Oh and now I have an 300 dollar full size spare :laugh:

Oh and this is how an 300 dollar spare looks like


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

ouch. thats a rough one


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

ouch tough week, i drove my v8 up to the gta for the week and my homemade exhaust ended up disconnecting, so i too paid 300 bucks to have it properly welded and fitted. i am happy with the job, no leaks and sounds great under load. yesterday i was taking the family for a drive and a rv blew a stop sign and i jabbed the brakes and blew something on the passenger front. made it home but dropped the family off at the parents first. won't be able to at it until sat. hope it is an easy fix but is probably the metal brake line. never did brake lines before.:laugh:


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

^ Not good, but at least it all turned out OKAY.

Today I replaced an tail light, sunroof switch, child lock switch and my shifter boot..

Sent out an few email for parts I need to buy.

Also called J-Rivers for parts he has and now making an list for next week


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

t-dot, you said you need the AC compressor or condensor? the compressor is also the hydralic pump as well. i have the one from the 91 v8 but it needs a rebuild and i also have the 5000s one on the motor still but i don't recall that the ac worked on that car, the hydralic part of it worked. we shall work out something.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Dang this got removed from my watched topics. I was wondering why I hadn't seen it up there in a while. 

My AC needs work too. Everything works great but there is a leak which I believe to be at the compressor. I'll be taking it off and replacing all the o-rings inside soon. I HOPE that fixes the leak. 

I'm starting a good job tomorrow, so that means money to get this project rollin! I got my exhaust manifold from 034. Its got its issues, but seems like it should work well once its on the car


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

money is a great thing to have on these projects, lol, i have been out of town and forget to check in on the thread. my car has been good, i mean it leaks oil and i am needing to get that fixed in the near future. it isn't a daily driver so i haven;t been pressed to get it fixed. i am almost positive i know where it is, i need to get it on my buddies hoist instead of crawling on the ground. i am thinking of putting in a new 02 sensor too.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

put a new fuel pressure regulator in


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

fixed my brake line and had my 5 year old son help bleed the lines. pro-job done with new parts from within the parts car. i sold some parts to fellow board member also. good times great prices. haha. i am going to have to deal with my oil leak next.:banghead:


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

cleaned the **** out of it thats been in there since my trip up to Carlisle 

Also ordered a LOT of 3" aluminum piping but that was the other day.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

picked up my rebuilt ac compressor from the post office


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

did you put your v8 door trims on yet? there're tits.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Ahaha no not yet.. Today I actually went to buy double sided tape for it.. Only 30 dollars later i had a roll  

Today the dent got filled out in my nice hood.. And primer was put on the hood again.. Few more days and it SHOULD be painted 

Oh.. looks like I will come down there to get more parts this Saturday.. AKA trailer the rear of the v8 home


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

damn you, that was my idea too. I want some V8 door thingies soooo badly.

Here is the latest with mine. 

Test fit!


(silicone couplers are just for mock-up. Hargetts are for the final setup  )


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Any ideas guys? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4930736-Want-to-change-my-tranny-to-a-6-speed...-Any-ideas


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

More battles with my AC... Removed all the ac gas from it.. Thought I lost more than I actually did.. I replaced my leaky AC compressor.. Replaced another 6 AC line seals.. Filled it all up with ac gas, oil, dye. Only to find out in the mean time it stopped working. A electrical problem came out :S So it only works if the compressor's clutch is given straight 12V. Need to hunt down my new problem.. Any ideas?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Put in my e-code headlights a few days ago.. Also needed to swap out the grill to the turbo style.

Put the audi v8 door stills on.

Cleaned it for a vw show and drove down to the show with all the diesels.

Not sure if i mentioned.. Put my door panel back on that was removed for months 

Now for bad news... I can feel the ignition switch is starting to act up and my brake pad warning light came on yesterday 

What I find with all cars is.. The more money your throw at it.. The more it demands

J-Rivers - I called you this weekend but you did not answer. Do you think I can come down there this Saturday and cut up your parts car?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

ordered my custom CNC cut Holset flange 

Sounds like you are making great progress T-dot. I want some ecodes badly


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

widnow reguilator is in
and damnt that thing goes up and down fast 

ordered new cats and muffler 

fuel pump wrench should come in today


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

71DubBugBug said:


> widnow reguilator is in
> and damnt that thing goes up and down fast


What old audi's and fast window regulators... never lol


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

hey sorry t-dot, i wasn't available. but........i dropped your torsen out today, took only 45min, very easy and yes i saved all the nuts and washers and put then in a coffee can for you, i am around this weekend. i dropped it as a unit so your getting the rear struts, axles torsen, and brakes etc. dropped it on my toe just beyond the steel toe of my boot. :screwy:


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

actually today being such a nice hot saturday i am going to long beach with the superjets to do some riding, braaaap! llol. maybe sunday? or i can deliver monday?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll come Saturday, but please don't cancel on me this time. Thanks


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

replaced front rotors and pads


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

got all of the remaining hardware (nuts and bolts) needed to do my install on Friday


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

sorry t-dot, when the water calls me and my jetski must answer.  it was a great day for riding and we did manage to get back to my place by 7 but i figured it may have been too late for you to come down. i will be home this saturday. promise. i will be fixing the starter motor on my ski.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow ! you guys are gettin some serious work done ! right on !
Tdotdub.. lets see some pics man !
lox ... thats a nice setup !


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks  

Just you wait until this weekend. Its going to be off the chaiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

haha can't wait ! Lots of pics and maybe a vid ?!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

pics for sure, but I'm not sure about vids because I have to stay out of the pedal until I get some injectors. I can't even run it on wastegate pressure with the stock injectors. Well...I don't think I can at least. We'll see. 

I think 8 or 9psi on this turbo is going to be enough to max the stock ones out.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

haha well pics will do good enough for now. Stoked to see it man !
Sounds like the same issue i have on my 4k with the OE CIS...
Oh ! just incase you guys dont venture over to the 4k forums often/at all.. here is my thread !
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4901767-Ongoing-work...-where-i-m-at-right-now


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

will keep an eye on that


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Got my AEM filter in the mail this week.

Bought more parts from j-rivers


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

pleasure as always, did you find your buddies phone? i broke my handpole at the lake off a big boat wake, hmmm audi or superjet repair this weekend?:laugh:


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

just FYI for anyone wondering, the build has been postponed until this Friday. Buddy got stuck in Ohio.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Was working on my friends 5000 Olympic Edition this weekend. Anyone know if the trip computer switch isn't working in the dash will the display not work? his shows 0.0bar and can't switch to any other feature. Tried two different switchs... but neither one will get it working


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

-rebuilt AC compressor with new o-rings, getting it vac tested and filled up tomorrow. 

-took apart front pass window reg to find out why it stopped working. Figured it out, need a new reg just for some stupid plastic piece. 

-ordered ARP head studs


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

did you get that massive turbo on it yet !?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

no, friend is nowhere to be found still :screwy: 

soooo frustrating!!! I'm just spending more and more money on **** I don't need lol. Tomorrow ordering ID1000 injectors (ballerest **** in town) and then its on to the sickest intake manifold of all time along with fueling parts to accommodate the ID's.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

lol i think that is stuff you still might need...


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

eh, I could run around without those for a little while. The manifold especially. Its just a luxury item right now.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

haha ya that is true.... but a nice mani.. well.. you can't go wrong ....But the Injectors.... well that will just add to the madness .


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i disconnected my oil cooler lines, dropped the alt, and removed the flange plate that holds the sensors and where the oil lines go into. I am chasing a oil leak and if that wasn't it then its leaking at the head. no coolant that i can see, just oil that drips its way onto the exhaust and smokes. i seem to have everything i took apart cleaned and no new oil yet, in time i will know if its the headgasket that is leaking........ with my luck.:laugh: overall, good wrench session, didn't break nothing and the car is running as good as it was before i started. :thumbup:


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

ha, thats how I qualify a good wrench session too. 

Mine is seeping oil at the head. Its not a big deal, its just freakin gross. Thats why I ordered the ARP head studs and will order a HG soon.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

new oil and filter today, still looking for the leak....:laugh:


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ Checked for any PCV leaks ? or maybe your valve cover is a bit loose ? 



loxxrider said:


> Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Big turbo and FMIC !?   ...not to be a pest lol


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i did the valve cover gaskets over the winter so they are not leaking, it is a tough spot to see but there was alot of oil around the plate i removed. nothing i can see forward and above it had oil on it but it could be leaking at the HG and pooling atop of the plate then blowing down and back. will see in a few more kms.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Just got back from installing that mofo.

Here is a post from motorgeek that explains kinda what I did Sat. and Sunday

I literally JUST got home from installing the Holset. I will update more tomorrow, but I'll just say the install went almost flawlessly and it looks effing MEAN. It took us two full days to get it all done. Had to make a new downpipe, tucked the exhaust up as high as it can get which is a huge improvement over before and its perfect, spent a LOT of time mounting the intercooler and getting that perfect, and then making all of the pipes for it.

The only problem that I didn't forsee was the oil return where it goes into the pan. I had a straight fitting on it and that hit the alternator. Put a 45 degree fitting on it and now its perfect.

No leaks, no rattles, and NO SMOKE from the Holset!! It has performed flawlessly so far. Still waiting on injectors and such, so we went out and tuned the car (at 1:30 am after we buttoned everything up) on as low boost as possible. The wastegate limits it to 6 or 7 psi (VEMS was showing around 150kpa which is 7psi) right now and that's perfect. At that boost pressure, I have to have the rev limit at 6500 or it starts to run out of fuel.

Right now with no boost controller hooked up, I see 5psi by 3200 RPMs. With a boost controller hooked up, I expect that to improve even more and climb quickly thereafter when I have the fuel for it. I have to say at 5-7psi its rather slow lol. Its a whole different car. Used to be able squeeze on it at 2500 and feel full torque. Now its got no guts below 3k...as expected of course. I simply cannot wait to turn the boost up. I can tell its going to be a lot of fun.

I got plenty of pics and will take even more and post them tomorrow evening.

Overall, I'm ecstatic! Couldn't ask for more at this point.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Awsome man !!! Can't wait to see pics ! Glad the swap went without any major problems too ! Sounds like this thing is gonna pack one hell of a punch once youve got it turned up and tuned with the new injectors. You even got me looking for Holsets now lol.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Ha, call Goldfarb and Associates (they suck at e-mail). 

I got mine from them for $100


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Serious !?!?!?!? hmm..... might just have too !!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Serious.

You just call up and say "I want X turbo with X housings. Can you check that there are no cracks and tell me about the shaft play?" They will tell you everything you need to know about the turbo. I've had about 6 or 7 Holsets in my hands and never had one that felt like it needed a rebuild. I've proven 4 of those running without a rebuild and they performed flawlessly (never got the chance to see the others in action). Goldfarb is the place to get them.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

'nother post from MG

Alright, here are some of the pics. 

*Disclaimer* I cleaned a lot of the mess in these pictures up this afternoon. I moved the coils over to the intake manifold side, changed some vac. routing, etc., etc. so its so much better now. I'll have to take pics of it later this week. This was at like 1:30 in the morning, so I just wanted to get home! I had to get up for work at 6. Also, Tom's TIG took a **** when we started welding. Needs a new torch in a bad way. The line to the torch started smoking when we tried to hit the thick intercooler for some brackets. 

I don't have pics of everything of course because I was too busy with the car, but I got enough. I'll try to outline what we went thru for the build as a whole. 

First order of business was stripping the car of its boost components. To my surprise, everything came off really easily. No rust is effin awesome. Didn't even have to use any PB Blaster at all. 

Off came the stock IC piping and IC, then started unbolting manifold, turbo, lines, and downpipe. All of it was relatively easy but time consuming as always with turbo manifolds and their related components. 

Got 'er down to nothing and proceeded with mock fitting the new turbo and manifold. Got the manifold on with a little help from the pry bar (not much needed really, but it helped) with the turbo attached and all. Got it snug with a few nuts and then decided the best place to go from there would be mounting the intercooler. 











I never really test fit the IC. I just made a mock one out of some cardboard and held it up to the car and said, "This should work." Well it worked...but barely. I'll have to get more pics of the clearance later on. For one thing its a tight squeeze to the pulleys, but the worst part is its width. When we were done it cleared by about a centimeter. One thing I knew would have to get cut out was this support thingy here...










After that was finally all figured out, we had to decide how to route the IC piping. I always envisioned the piping in my head the way we eventually did it. Our reasoning was because when I go with a custom tubular manifold and bigger turbo it will be over by the fender more. IC piping over there wouldn't work for the future so well over there. The way it is now, its fairly flexible for future upgrades. 

Next was cutting the IC piping and debating whether to use the Hargetts or not. We decided not to use them yet because everything will probably change a bit when I get the intake manifold and also because I need to get some tight 3" aluminum 90's to replace the silicone ones we used (for lack of a better option at the time). That was one thing I didn't foresee.

Tacked the pipes up with the terribly functioning TIG and called it a night. 










Next day we started out by getting the downpipe welded up. I need to put another v-band in it because right now I can't get it out of the car without having it on a lift. That will be for next time though. We did so many things right. Got it absolutely perfect as far as fitment is concerned. The downpipe used to hang a little low thanks to the first guy who made it for me. We chopped it up to accommodate the Holset and in the process sucked it up at least a few inches. My ground clearance has increased dramatically now. I'm super happy about that. 

Notice the spark right next to my fuel filter!







































and then we were finally able to use a friend's welder and got the IC pipes all buttoned up. They aren't the prettiest welds, but the penetration is perfect and they are strong ones. Next time we are going to grind them down and do some nice, pretty welds on it and fit the Hargetts. 

Finally we had to mess a lot with the damned drain line because it required a 45 on the block to avoid hitting the alternator. We got it all sorted out though.

Like I said, I also moved the coils to the driver's side and changed up a few other things, but here is the finished product for the most part!










We then started it up (actually started it previous to getting the top pipe finished to check for leaks and it sounded awesome) and it was perfect. Different sound than the stock turbo for sure. Not sure how to describe it though. We then tuned the car for as low boost as possible and called it done. 

I also noticed that the turbo spins down for a pretty long time after the car is shut off. Not like a BB turbo, but long nonetheless. Wastegate stinks up the inside of my car when it opens up because we didn't make a dump quite yet. 

Anyway, I'm tired once again, so I'm going to have to call it quits. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask.

Oh, and all of the stock parts are for sale! Everything is in awesome condition. No cracks in the manifold or turbo housing, turbo made 20psi no problem, wastegate was perfect too, intercooler didn't leak, etc...everything is perfect. Let me know! It would sure be nice to recoup a little cash.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

wow man.... that looks proper ! Nice work ! It must sound awsome ! any idea when youll have the injectors in and re-tuned ?


----------



## mustng67 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Tried to fix the distributor alignment...failed...help please?*

Sooo long story short.

My 1987 audi 5000 s quatto was running but poorly since i changed the distributor.
I think i may have installed it wrong.

Problem is: i didn't make the mark on the engine to know where to install the new one.
I can get the car to the TDC mark, but really have no idea on how to align the distributor.
I have read to make sure that the rotor faces towards the front of the engine. Tried that
and also failed. 

Suggestions or comments appreciated.

Thanks,

Travis


----------



## mustng67 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Distributor*

Okay, well I know i can do this. If anyone has a 5000 quattro would you possible post a pic of your distributor so i can get an idea of where the spark plug should be?

Thanks again


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

there should be a notch in the dizzy housing

yeah, it sounds awesome. Injectors are supposed to come in tomorrow I think...but I need different top hats for them or I need to get my butt moving on the intake manifold.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

mustng67 said:


> Okay, well I know i can do this. If anyone has a 5000 quattro would you possible post a pic of your distributor so i can get an idea of where the spark plug should be?
> 
> Thanks again


Put the Engine to TDC on Cyl #1. If you havn't messed around with your wires .. look where #1 plug is and set the distributor as close as you can get to where it would be under the cap. Thats doing it very roughly... but it works


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Installed a AEM cone air filter in my 5000 yesterday, with a short exhaust pipe that was 2.5 inches wide. So I can slide it in the rubber hose and into the cone air filter. I have yet to weld a bracket on the exhaust pipe to secure it.. So temporally I just zip tied it in 

Also I have a question, I have a audi 5000S quattro tranny. And I am thinking on putting in a torsion rear diff. And I know I can bolt it in, but I am hearing mixed results. Some people say it can be done and it will not destroy the tranny, and some people say the opposite.... Whats ture?


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Not sure... but i have a 5000 turbo quattro trans sitting in my garage that you can have to cheap if you want it lol


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone else would know?

And no that tranny is no good for my engine, reason. The gear ratio would be very off for my diesel engine  

But do you know any one parting a audi 200 or 100? (looks like I need 4 doors :S) I am unable to find the small white plastic that attaches on the door handle and most of mine are broken now... thus some doors don't open... or don't lock... etc.. Or does anyone know where to get them?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Replaced another broken diesel injector line... This is the second metal line that snapped on me since I am driving the car :S


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

sorry not as interesting of an update as the turbo build, but
replaced the waterpump 
belt tensioner and all that stuff, as well as for the serpentine belt
been an ongoing project for a little while now, like 2 weeks. 
put it all back together drove it for like 20 miles, turned it off, then it wouldnt start, then let it sit for 20 minutes it started
drove it home

wake up in the morning go to look at it, and the serpentine belt is half way on on the drivers side, width wise. 
Take the front end off, and inspect. 
the idler pulley is at an angle. take it off and find that my bro stripped the thread when putting it on, could have told me. 
A quick run to napa, and 1 helicoil kit later it is fixed. Still wont start, so i take the battery with me on the second trip, they test it and i leave the store with a new one. 

Had a hard time getting it to start but it finally did. 

Heres where i need help. Before i redid that stripped thread, i thought it idled rough. 
Now it idles fine, so i dont think its the timing, 
BUT ITS GOT ABSOLUTELY NO POWER! 
the engine doesnt like to be bellow 2k, when in gear. 
and when in gear, i floor it, and nothing happens, the tac barely starts moving.
takes forever to get to 40mph. 

i know i have a bad cat, and ive got 2 new cats and a magnaflow sitting in my garage waiting for a trip to the muffler shop, but i dont think a bad cat would be doing this. 

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

hmmm maybe this site can give you something to read.
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/trouble_shooting/trouble.html


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

forgot to mention its a 91 5 speed v8 with a 93 4.2 in it 
i have read some things on that site several times, but its mostly for the turbo models


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

what about this page? 
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/trouble_shooting/ecufv8.html#V8fault


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i sold the 5kq motor today=window tint!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

blew a turbo on my way home from a weekend outting


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

thats means BIGGER TURBO!!!!


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a k24 in my garage...


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

J-Rivers said:


> thats means BIGGER TURBO!!!!


 
Haha.. maybe actually.. You know I was thinking about the bigger turbo idea for a while now  I have a gt22V sitting around that I am thinking maybe I should mod that in.. But thinking on sending mine out to rebuild and have them make my k24, into a k24/k26 hybrid..


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i always wonder if my car will start each time i get in it. i use to give the dash a little rub on my old rabbits back in the day.:screwy: "come on ol car, i need a ride, please start." 

Dave, glad to hear they work for ya.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

J-Rivers said:


> i always wonder if my car will start each time i get in it. i use to give the dash a little rub on my old rabbits back in the day.:screwy: "come on ol car, i need a ride, please start."
> 
> Dave, glad to hear they work for ya.


 Ya I know what you mean.. My New beetle was like that till I got pissed off and sold it.. But now I bought it back :screwy: I may drive it this winter again.. But I am not spending a penny in that car like back in the day  

As for the audi.. It installed the 2 new strut mounts last night.. Now I need to get my hands on a new ignition switch and stabilizer bar bushings


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

J-Rivers said:


> i always wonder if my car will start each time i get in it. i use to give the dash a little rub on my old rabbits back in the day.:screwy: "come on ol car, i need a ride, please start."


When i was driving my 4000 when i first got it on the road I had the same wonder. But if i performed the proper shut off sequence... 90% of the time it would start... lol . Rubbing the dash.. oh i was kissing it when she fired up sometimes... one final crank and all of a sudden it would come to life out of nowhere... damn CIS/electrical gremlins


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

new window reg in the car last weekend after not having a working window for months...

next up is the rear pass motor. Should be easy. 

Also heat wrapped my ic pipes 

maybe picking up an ABZ V8 this weekend!!!!111!


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice !!! V8 90 = Madness !


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah, I'm slightly scurred of getting the engine out of the A8 (trying to pull it in a few hours at the junk yard)...but I'm bringing the sawzall so that should help a lot.

Not having air tools at the yard SUCKS


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

who needs air tools when you have a sawzall ! Only other thing i would bring is a set or torchs ! That'll get you the whole front end lol


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah, I think the front end is off already actually which is sweet. Just motor mounts, tranny mounts and bolts to the engine, and all the wiring and plumbing will be cut off 

sounds pretty easy in theory


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

^ but why would you need the v8 engine.. Did I miss out on something? U already have a dope sleeper!

I love speed but don't get a chance to enjoy it often.. With my diesel audi.. its not really possible. Now last night driving this 1.8T audi, I was able to have a bit of fun  Sure it may be chipped, but still there not toooo fast engines


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Im suprised your not getting some serious power from the diesel audi... Crank up the boost and fuel , put a intercooler in there and bam ! 
I think the v8 is for His 90


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

ya, V8 is for the 90

that way I'll have a badass V8 and a badass 5-cyl

can't get much better than that


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

got the ABZ. Hard as hellll to get that thing out!


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

I had my windows tinted today and i like it. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

looks good!

I think I'll only tint the windows on the 200 if I get a cage (for stealth status)...or maybe to help block out some of the nasty florida sun. I dunno if I'll like the look on my car though. Photoshop time!!!


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

ya man ! looks good !


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeap I agree... Your car looked nice since you got it.. But now it looks really good!


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks guys, today after work i pulled up beside my friend in his nissan altima 5 speed and then accelerated at a must faster rate of speed then him from a standstill. it was silly. then we turned around and somehow ended up accelerating at the same time from a rolling position and again i let him hear my exhaust. :laugh: yes! faster than altima.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

J-Rivers said:


> what about this page?
> http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/trouble_shooting/ecufv8.html#V8fault


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGPOGmMFdgE 

this is it starting after sitting for 2 weeks, i was out of town 
just got my vag 1527 tool, i read it could be used instead of the vw test light rescribed in the article, because nobody sells it anymore going to figure out how to use it and report back later tonight or tomorrow afternoon 

as described, before i went out of town when i initially posted this, it would take 2 or 3 starts like the one in the video till the revs went down to normal idle. and then it woudlnt make much power, and didnt want to rev much 

i checked the coolant tank after, and it was only half full, probably why the light came on.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Havn't done too much to mine latley.. She has been really good.. 

I only replaced

a ignition switch... a combination switch.. and put the spare on when I got a flat tire to work.. Driving with the spare since... Hey got to make use of that 300 dollar spare tire...

Oh and the fun part. After replacing parts I was aligning my steering wheel at the side of the road and I get hassled by a cop and 40 minutes later talked my way into only getting one ticket (from 3)... FML...


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

Yesterday i replaced the front discs. They needed to be done.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

ugh, police are so lame

I had to order ANOTHER set of plug wires for mine. Turned the boost up on the new turbo, started missing, so I went poking around and found that one of the wire ends was just about disconnected inside the boot. Luckily they are getting warrantied and will be better this time. 

Ordering a custom intake manifold soon. My wallet no like.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Put my audi rims back on  cleaned it, changed my oil, changed alot of light bulbs (5) and my hood will no longer open cuz this small clip broke.. Fun lol.. But I made a pro coat hanger to pop my hood for the time being till I find the parts I need


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

lol I EFFIN HATE when the hood gets stuck!

I have these huge needle nose pliers that help me out when that happens lol


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Went to go get my rim fixed yesterday. And they wanted 70 dollars to do half what I wanted.. So I just went to the wrecking yard and found the same rim I have for 55 dollars.. Also I noticed the other rim they showed me was cracked so the guy gave me the center cap from that one as well! This is the nice thing rocking 2003 VW Passat rims on an old 5K. Not only they look good there easy to find! Not to mention cheap.

Also charged the battery for it. 

Gots to fix up the daily golf first.. Than body work can begin on the 5K


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

ordered another coil pack. Hope I can have full power now.

Also paid for my intake manifold


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

whats up? everybody's old audi's must be running good. kinda dead post here. 
my passenger door speaker is popping and the door doesn't open from outside so i gotta take a look at it soon. too busy building my jetski.:screwy:


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah, car has been running well at 17.5psi or so on the Holset. Feels perty good!


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah my car has been pretty reliable for the most part. I put the winter tires on a few weeks ago and still need to get the car backin the shop so i can fix the passenger door, and put the bottom splash guard under the engine bay back on before snow flys. I went jetsking yesterday instead. brrr. i never thought i would be riding in nov.:screwy:


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Well.. I just caught up with life  But I am still messing around with my old audi's Oh yeah I bought another one. Same color as J-Rivers! Body is near mint! Payed 300 dollars for it  Has V8 seats, 1987, 5cyl turbo, and ONLY 478,000 Kms

On that car I have been working a bit here and there. Started to loosen up all the bolts in the rear end, because my gas tank is leaking  3 of them gave me hell.. But I always have to have my way hahahaah

I bought that car, so I end up parting my audi 5000, and throw my diesel engine into that one. But I donno.. My old 5000 has a gangster color. So we will need to see lol


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

And will be here more now that my 94 diesel golf just really wants to die, slowly and painfully :banghead: Never the less i'm patching it over and over again to keep it on the road as long as I can....


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Come on lets keep this up there! Well 2 nights ago I was looking into sports clutches for my 5 spd diesel quattro  I'm thinking stage 2....

And soon I need to stop looking and actually start modding my audi. So I can start using it this summer again!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

All I've done is turn the boost up to 21psi. It needs to go up more now 

The plan/goal for this summer is to pull the engine and build the bottom end while swapping in an 01E tranny with new clutch and also fixing my steering rack at the same time. NOT going to be cheap :/ but WILL be fun


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

What I started to do... May be hard to understand the out come.. Cuz I don't know 100 percent right now either. All I know is, that Im gonna have one audi in the end that is nice and fast

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...esel-monster-one-day!&p=70293407#post70293407


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Dropped my gas tank to get rebuilt/modded today  should be ready by the morning  And on the old audi I loosened all the bolts for the rear suspension!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

Lets keep this up there.. My piston rings should be coming in tomorrow!


----------



## TerryFrost (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, got my father-in-law's 86 5000 S out of storage for 5 years, and the mice and varnished fuel paid their toll on the car. Got is running on fresh gas, changed all the filters, cleaned up the car, and now fixing neglected stuff....

-Get heater working (important here in Minnesota!) & replace the thermostat, coverted to G12
-Major tune-up
-Amsoil all around
-Power window switches
-Brake job
-Euro-Spec glass headlights with H4s
-two mufflers
-New driver's door handle (4th replacment one since new! Go figure 80s VW/Audi!)
-TDI 90amp/hr battery
-Belts
-


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

I put an outer cv in today and fixed the passenger door so it opens from the outside. I cleaned the inside a bit and checked the oil and fluids. Ready for another winter beatin.


----------



## ultravw (Oct 27, 2009)

*Dead post?*

Doing an engine swap into my 200 20Vtq. I have a modded 2.3L stroker 10V turbo going in to replace the 20v 2.2. The engine compartment is refinished, motor in and running, wiring converted, waiting on funds for the new radiator, compressor.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

To keep this slow moving forum going.. And I have not updated it in a while. So...

My update is...

I found a cleaner audi 5000! So I'm replacing my old one with it! And started parting it. So if anyone needs anything.. text 416-454-4164

And the first thing I did to my new 5000 was take it to etest! And it failed BAD...  I guess work needs to be done to it the next few weeks! 

Here is the results... poor thing....


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

I fired up the v8 and swapped in a clean throttle plate and tps sensor so that the pedal was not sticky. The linkage on the old one was pooched and had the two plates way out of sync. She runs amazing now. Going to change plugs and wires and a few other prep work to get it ready for another winter. Love this car.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

good stuff! I love ur car! I actually did alot of work to mine, fixed the cis up almost completely.. Lets face it cis is an endless battle lol. Put my exhaust over from the parts 5k, got the down-pipe re-welded, installed a boost spring, lowered it, replaced the drivers seat, and got a NF head which they claim is a higher flow head than the MC  Just removed the head yesterday!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

oh and it passed etest since the last post


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

Long live the audis


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

I installed my new shift boot last weekend from AGLA. It doesn't have the double-stitch like the stock boot, but still looks good.


new_boot1 by a-talk, on Flickr


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

I cleaned up the wheels a bit, swapped an injector, modded an extra airbox for better flow, and cleaned a dirty spark plug and replaced the wire.








I know it's a little early for the winter prep but I usually take my truck off the road by the end of October. I like to be ready with no surprises.


----------

